# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.06.02 is out!

## mohamed73

*Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.06.02 is out!*    *Added Direct Unlock (via ADB mode) for the following Huawei smartphones: G630-U10 / G630-U20 / G630-U251* *Accelerated operation with Qualcomm Huawei smartphones that support unlocking via ADB mode.**2 new Android devices are now supported for rooting with Autodetect option. Introduced the fifth Rooting Method.**Added support for 1 new firmware version of ZTE LEO Q1 (V765M)**Fixed some minor issues reported by our users.*  *More information and discussion available الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

